

Identify a Font by Answering Questions About It - mhb
http://www.identifont.com/

======
tezza
The page flow is too confusing I think it would be better as a fullscreen list
narrowing search

    
    
      ---------------------------------------
      |                                      |
      | Font Filter Options                  |
      |                                      |
      ---------------------------------------
      |                                      |
      | Possible Font 01                     |
      | Possible Font 02                     |
      | Possible Font 03                     |
      | Possible Font 04                     |
      | Possible Font 05                     |
      | Possible Font 06                     |
      |                                      |
      ---------------------------------------
      | Removed Fonts...                     |
      ---------------------------------------

------
lr
I used this app today to figure out a font that I have been wondering about
for a long time. After about 30 questions, it got it correct (at least the
answer looks identical to the font I've been looking at for so long). Very
useful app.

------
rrival
also check out <http://www.whatthefont.com>

~~~
aroon
I tried a low res and high res picture of some Gill Sans here and it failed
too. And they have Gill Sans in their db. The results list had fonts that were
kind of close but different in some significant ways.

------
zachbeane
Powered by a Common Lisp program, too.

------
aroon
I ran through it providing answers for Gill Sans and I got back 30 possible
fonts. Gil Sans was near the bottom. I guess this is pretty useful if you're
working from a picture of something.

~~~
Zev
I gave it answers for Helvetica and got Akzidenz-Grotesk. Close enough, I
guess.

